# How to abort a frozen port installation



## itslikethat (Jan 21, 2011)

I am having a recurring problem trying to install a relatively small port x11/nvidia-settings in that it keeps freezing right below the line that ends with "-o shader/arbprogparse.o".  I am not sure what is causing the port to fail installation but the main problem I have is that I don't know how to interrupt or abort the port installation and just go back to the shell prompt.  I want to know if there is a way to stop a process like port installation so that the machine can be shutdown or restarted properly.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 21, 2011)

ctrl-c should work, but if a port build keeps going away for a long time, something may be wrong.  Clean it before the next try, certainly.


----------

